# Manual Boost Controller



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright looking for a Manual Boost Controller...

Would anyone recomend the Turbonetics Dial-A-Boost?
Turbonetics Boost Controller


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JoeP Manual boost controller... only 45 bucks... I might take mine off... you want it for 30 +shipping?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

30 bucks... Keep it and give me a couple days. I gotta find 30 bucks first lol. What is the max boost I should run on my stock Turbo and engine (besides the K&N FIPK CAI)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

on the stock turbo-- 45 psi is the max you should run--lol most people seem to be shooting for 10-11 psi- thats what Im shooting for but first I have to find a blow off valve and plug up that damn pop off valve on the plenum


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> on the stock turbo-- 45 psi is the max you should run--lol most people seem to be shooting for 10-11 psi- thats what Im shooting for but first I have to find a blow off valve and plug up that damn pop off valve on the plenum


 Are you out of your f*cking mind?
45 psi? whhaaatt! Please tell me your joking.

The stock turbo on 300ZX's Z31 and 280ZX's S31 can only handle TOPS 10 psi, intercooled. Now you guys don't have intercoolers, so the MAXIMUM you can run is only 7 psi or you will have detonation and melt your pistons and f*ck your engine.

Blow off valves have nothing to do with how much boost you can run, Blow off valves allow excess air built up in the intake to be released before it hits the throttle plate and reverses to hit the turbo, resulting in slowing down the turbo. Once again Blow Off Valves only release excess air when you let up off the throttle, and does NOT give you more boost.

Plug up the pop off valve? Ohh God, are you people clueless about turbo's and how they work? 

DO NOT PLUG THE POP OFF VALVE, you can adjust it, but it is designed to let out dangerous levels or wayyy to much air from entering your engine that doesn't have enough fuel to allow a good combustion cycle. THink about it... 7 pounds per square inch of air in your intake, and only 250 cc of fuel? Ehh NO!

Boost controller's tighten or open the WASTEGATE which allows a certain amount of air to be compressed in the intake. Therefore.. Boost Control.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

wow you all are full of yourselfs. BS


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

PrOxLaMuS where are you getting your info? All of you guys where do you get this crap.

First of all without an intercooler the Z31 Turbos can only run safely at 8psi short sprints are capable at 10-12psi but you can not sustain this boost for long. (not seven not 11).

With an intercooler you can run much more then 10psi 12.5 is the max with the stock computer and stock injectors (computer can't run above 12.5 correctly and the injectors are at full cycle) Replace the computer and get better injectors (and a Z32 TT fuel pump) and you can run more then 12.5 about 14-15psi will max out the T3 on the Z31 but then you can just upgrade the turbo and run more boost (I wouldn't recommend running more then 18psi for long periods of time on any engine but if it is tuned properly DON"T LET IT KNOCK you can run more)

Plugging the POV is not a bad idea actually you really need to read up more because PrOxLaMuS I think it is you who knows nothing about turbos just like the other guys writing here.

Also the reason the blow off valve is there is so you don't destroy your turbo with the shock wave that would result if you didn't have it when shifting a manual tranny. During the shift the excess air and pressure would be sent back to the turbo where it would shutter the turbo (yes this is bad very bad for you guys who don't know anything this will eventually kill your turbo).

Disclaimer:
I have simplified my speech so that you all can understand this I hope this wakes you up to your incorrect statements. :dumbass:


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

The waste gate is a door to allow exhaust air to bypass the turbine. It is opened and closed to modulate how much exhaust gas flows over the turbine and in turn modulates how fast the turbine spins the compressor which, in turn, controls how much pressure is built up in the manifold in area "A". Too much pressurized air entering the combustion chamber can cause premature detonation as the piston compresses the hot high pressurized air. So-called "detonation" can push the piston backwards against the engine's momentum and destroy it. The waste gate is mechanically opened and closed by the waste gate actuator.


The boost controller modulates the waste gate actuator. The input line to the boost controller can be connected to monitor the pressure at "A" in the manifold or alternately to monitor the pressure at "B" at the outlet of the compressor. The boost controller is set to limit the maximum boost pressure. For a stock ZXT the boost controller's set point is fixed at ~6psi but for an intercooled zxt it is typically set to between 10 and 16psi.(more boost means more power from the engine but also increases the risk of detonation).


The pop-off valve is simply an emergency pressure release device to prevent over-boosted air from entering the combustion chamber. It functions by venting the air to the engine compartment when the pressure rises above the maximum boost threshold. For a stock zxt with boost set at 6psi, the pop-off vents at ~9psi. For an intercooled zxt with the boost controller's maximum boost set to 12psi, the pop-off valve would be set to ~ 14psi. The pop-off valve can protect the engine in the instance when the waste gate or waset gate actuator fails. If this were to happen, boost levels could go well beyond 25psi without a pop-off valve present.


The blow-off valve is opened when the throttle valve is abruptly shut to prevent back-pressure on the compressor.
In normal operation, air flows though the compressor then freely into the engine, thus the pressure on each side of the open throttle valve in "A" and "B" is nearly identical. However, immediately after the TB valve is abruptly closed (foot off the gas pedal), the air flow through the engine is nearly brought to a complete halt at the TB. Exhaust air and self-momentum of the turbo wheels continues to spin the compressor. The compressor then continues to pack air into the now sealed area "B". The packing of air rapidly increases the pressure in "B". This high pressure air in "B" causes backpressure on the compressor and slows it down. (a bad thing for performance and it also causes an unusual strain on the compressor). Since the blow-off valve is monitoring the pressure in "A" it can tell when the pressure in "B" is different from that in "A". If this pressure differential is too high, the blow-off valve will open and allow the high pressure air in "B" to vent back in "C". This equalizes the pressure on each side of the compressor thus it spins freely and does not suffer the back pressure problems.
A common mistake is to vent the blow-off valve into the engine compartment rather than re-circulating to the front of the compressor. By venting the air that was "metered" by the AFM, the air to fuel mixture changes and the engine runs rich.


LoL... I may sound like a dumbass to you, but I was manily giving off my information based of off 280ZXT motors the L28eT.

I figured since in 1983 Nissan made the last of the inline 6 turbo engine.. and in 1984-1989 moved onto the 300ZX, I assumed the turbo's were nearly identical.

I assumed not actually looked into it.


JAMESZ how can you tell me where do I get my crap? Explain to me what in my little post was wrong other than the ranges in the maximum and average PSI put out by the stock turbo?

It is a bad idea to plug the pop off valve like I metioned earlier because the pop off valve protects the engine in the instance when the waste gate or waset gate actuator fails. Now why would you risk that?

Incorrect statements? LoL... i don't get it.... why don't look up what i said in both posts and tell me waht was incorrect other than the numbers in the PSI range of the 300ZX turbo?

:dumbass: :fluffy:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> The waste gate is a door to allow exhaust air to bypass the turbine. It is opened and closed to modulate how much exhaust gas flows over the turbine and in turn modulates how fast the turbine spins the compressor which, in turn, controls how much pressure is built up in the manifold in area "A". Too much pressurized air entering the combustion chamber can cause premature detonation as the piston compresses the hot high pressurized air. So-called "detonation" can push the piston backwards against the engine's momentum and destroy it. The waste gate is mechanically opened and closed by the waste gate actuator.
> 
> 
> The boost controller modulates the waste gate actuator. The input line to the boost controller can be connected to monitor the pressure at "A" in the manifold or alternately to monitor the pressure at "B" at the outlet of the compressor. The boost controller is set to limit the maximum boost pressure. For a stock ZXT the boost controller's set point is fixed at ~6psi but for an intercooled zxt it is typically set to between 10 and 16psi.(more boost means more power from the engine but also increases the risk of detonation).
> ...


 The problem is it is completely wrong when it comes to the Z31. Yes you did get most of the stuff right about turbos but you posted everything incorrectly (get the facts right before you try to give them out to people) Also detonation won't necessarily destroy your engine and melt your pistons IT WILL BLOW THE HEAD GASKET. An engine will not be destroyed by detonation other things will fail first and light detonation isn't to dangerous but it will do damage over time. 
Also you really need to read up on the POV you know nothing about this. It is a waste of money to upgrade the POV and you can really screw it up shimming the spring. If you were intelligent enough to do some research you might have noticed that almost all of the high hp Z31s have no POV (huh wonder why) IT IS NOT NECESSARY. Also if you look at the high performance plenums non of them have a POV it is pluged AGAIN IT IS NOT NECESSARY. I wonder why most people recommend to plug it? HUH if it was such a bad idea why do the performance junkys get rid of it. Also it looks like your just another RICER I mean look at your site I bet that auto 4 door is faster then light and its sad what you did to that 280Z but anyways. YOU NEED TO GET YOUR INFORMATION RIGHT :loser: :dumbass:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

James said:


> JoeP Manual boost controller... only 45 bucks... I might take mine off... you want it for 30 +shipping?


I see JoeP around all the time... good guy, good boost controller from what I hear.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dry said:


> I see JoeP around all the time... good guy, good boost controller from what I hear.


Yes its very good! But... I got a BB IC and it starts pinging at 12 psi! 

Its pretty stupid to use a boost controller when I have the wastegate set at 10psi so I don't need it anymore.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

jesus christ proxlamus, where did you come from man, colorado? How could I possibly run 45 psi-- Im prettty sure I was joking. The pop off valve on the plenum releases pressure at a certain point, How are you supposed to get more boost when there is a valve on the plenum that releases pressure at like 7.5 or 8 psi or whatever it is? See, if you plug that up you can run more boost-- then you get a blow off valve so you dont have compressor surge- where is it stated that a blow off valve gives you more power. You are BassAckwards. Sorry I didnt reply sooner- Ive been busy........obviously not knowing anything and thinking that blow offs give you 100 hp and that I can boost 1,000 psi.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

holy s**t- that dude is really ignorant-- I dont even know how to tell someone that they are that stupid to take something that ridiculous that serious! -- "WOW" is all I have to say. That really Erks me- Im going to go boost 55 psi now.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what is really sad is that you got completely off the subject and wrote three page threads on how to take a joke wrong and show everyone you're a jerk. For christ sake- cant someone offer poor SKD a solution to his boost controller problem? Wow.............wow Go fix your website.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The gillis manual boost controller is really good too. All of the vacuum lines are a perfect fit on the Z31.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

LoL.. i came from the Ricer croud?

My Sentra is my winter car.. and yes I got clear tails cuz they are very hard to find on a B13.. i had them on for about 2 weeks and then realized they looked like crap. Bought em for $90 sold em for $170. Good profit.

I still have my Sentra yes, but I drive my 280Z that's why I bought it.

The Sentra looked a bit cheap yeh....

but the 280Z is my baby, and everything I put into it is the very best.

0341TODD, I don't know why your being an ass, but your comments, I can't tell if your being sarcastic or if you really don't know anything about turbo's.

Boost controllers do not give you more HP.

POV are not necessary correct. However, like I mentioned earlier, it protects your engine from damage. That's all. If you want to be Safe it's a good idea, but not recommended.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Boost controllers DO give you some power.... I mean if you're talking about just the act of putting one on but not turning up the boost... You put a boost controller on and it will help keep the wastegate arm closed until the proper boost is reached, thereby allowing faster spool up and more efficiency.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just because you get quicker spools doesn't mean power will be up. It means you get some power earlier you will still reach max power at the same time. Boost controllers give you no power but they do allow you to make more power and they allow idiots to turn up there boost to unsafe levels hehe boost controllers are a good way to get rid of morons and turbo engines.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

BTW just wanted to say SORRY about being all ignorant and stuff....

I just felt like after reading several posts about turbo's in this section of the forum, there was alot of.. misconceptions and info about turbos in general.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Its all cool.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Just because you get quicker spools doesn't mean power will be up. It means you get some power earlier you will still reach max power at the same time. Boost controllers give you no power but they do allow you to make more power and they allow idiots to turn up there boost to unsafe levels hehe boost controllers are a good way to get rid of morons and turbo engines.


Well I said that just putting one doesn't add power but you have to admit that the power that is recovered by keeping the wastegate closed longer is essentially added on... maybe its not peak HP but its more area under the curve.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Uhh if your lucky you might get ummm nothing except moderately slower spool times becasue of the increased boost. Boost controllers won't give any quicker spooling time. The only way your turbo is ever going to spool faster is lighter internals not a boost controller.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

uh.. ok... if the wastegate starts to crack open before full boost is reached it will take longer to reach full boost... if you can keep it closed until the signal line opens it then you not only will reach full boost earlier you will have more control... 

I'm not talking about 'spinning faster'...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The faster the turbo spools (the faster the internals spin) the faster you make boost and HP. A boost controller WILL NOT GIVE YOU ANY MORE POWER IF YOU JUST BOLT IT ON BOOST CONTROLLERS ALLOW YOU TO MAKE MORE BOOST MORE BOOST=MORE POWER


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.automotiveforums.com/t145031.html

Q: What are the benefits of having a Turbosmart Boost controller? A: Turbosmart Boost controllers feature that "Gated System", which results in more boost at lower RPM 

Boost controller: 
A boost controller allows you to raise the boost by adjusting the signal that the wastegate sees. A wastegate come set at a predetermined level from the factory. Wastegates are usually controlled by a BCS (boost controll selenoid) that is also in turn controlled by the ECU. When the wastegate hits a cetian level (boost level, lets say 10)It opens the flap ( Im talking internal wastegates here) and the excess pressure is bled off. So when the ECU "sees" 11 psi comin it opens the waste gate to bleed off the extra psi to maintain a level of 10. By installing a boost controller you are now determing the amount of boost that can be held. On a manual controller (not bleeder type but spring) You turn the knob to the level you want and the spring inside will not open until the set boost level you told it to, say 13. With that in mind the wastegate does not open at 10 but 13, instead it will continue to build boost by not opening the wastegate flapper. The longer the flap is closed the more boost you will build.

http://www.urs4.com/technical/engine/UrS4_boost_controllers.html


from four different web sites... MORE BOOST AT LOWER RPMS=FASTER SPOOL...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december02/project200sx/

Straight from NPM



> We chose the GReddy Profec B electronic boost controller. The Profec B is one of the easiest electronic boost controller to use and was selected because of its ability to not only control boost easily from the drivers seat, * but to improve throttle response and to reduce turbo lag as well*


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

GEEZ Copy and paste doth thou? That doesn't mean you make more power because of the boost controller its becasue of the added boost. Yes a boost controller keeps the gate closed until a certain pressure is reached thats how the damn thing works it holds in so much pressure until it hits a certain point then it releases the rest. It holds the door shut longer so that the now 1 or 2 extra psi is held in. This does not give you more power in the sense that it stays closed longer it gives you more power becasue your turbo is now blowing two more pounds per square inch of air into the engine.
The more boost you make the more lag that will ensue this is a given.
Boost controllers will actually increase lag because now the turbo has to build more boost.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah because you seem to think you are right when its been proven many times that a boost controller helps spool faster! I don't understand when you even just admitted it yourself and all these sources say it, BOOST CONTROLLERS give more area under the curve by letting the turbo build boost FASTER (MEANING FASTER SPOOL UP) by keeping the exhaust directed toward the turbine instead of flapping out a gate!!!!! HOW IS THAT SO HARD FOR YOU TO UNDERSTAND!!!?!??!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

MORON COUGH COUGH. Lighter Internals make you spool up faster geez. More boost=more turbo lag.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> Boost controllers will actually increase lag because now the turbo has to build more boost.



this is 100% incorrect buddy.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> MORON COUGH COUGH. Lighter Internals make you spool up faster geez. More boost=more turbo lag.


Tell me that when you go to college young man... just the kind of response I'd expect from an 18yr old...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Again straight from the same article in NPM:



> GReddy Profec B Features
> 
> Increase boost levels
> Decrease lag
> ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not only that....controllers like the Apex'i AVC-R can basically specify WHEN boost hits, limit boost in certain gears, increase boost as rpm increases, and decrease lag all at the same time. It's not about just holding the wg shut, it's about controlling the valve, partially open, closed, totally open.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

HAHA just becasue I am 18 doesn't mean I know nothing. I freakin work on a turobcharged car all the freakin time. I have to know alot about turbos because I am building an engine around boost. Your turbo will not spool faster it will take it longer to reach full boost (you are making more boost hence the turbo has to build up more boost it takes longer to build up 10psi then it does to build up 8 psi) You will not ever see any noticeably quicker spool times because of a boost controller. YOU WILL SEE QUICKER SPOOL TIMES BECAUSE OF LIGHTER INTERNALS.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHA just becasue I am 18 doesn't mean I know nothing. I freakin work on a turobcharged car all the freakin time. I have to know alot about turbos because I am building an engine around boost. Your turbo will not spool faster it will take it longer to reach full boost (you are making more boost hence the turbo has to build up more boost it takes longer to build up 10psi then it does to build up 8 psi) You will not ever see any noticeably quicker spool times because of a boost controller. YOU WILL SEE QUICKER SPOOL TIMES BECAUSE OF LIGHTER INTERNALS.


Are you kidding me? IS that statement for real? Great, hope that car your parents bought you is REAL fast...

Yeah get off the lighter internal thing... that's great and all... "TAKE LONGER TO MAKE 2PSI MORE BOOST!?!?" IF YOU CAN MAKE BOOST SOONER YOU ARE MAKING POWER SOONER!!! Go read a book...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JAMESZ you seem to have some theories that are just that..... Boost controllers can decrease lag when they are the correct type. WG stays closed until desired boost is reached and it opens suddenly by the controller. On the factory gate it opens gradually allowing air to bypass the turbo granted it still reaches the same amount of boost it just takes a bit longer. You seem to be assuming that you are increasing the boost with the controller. You can set it to the same boost level as the factory gate and the result will be increased turbo response. This can be proven on a dyno.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James.....lighter internals will not decrease lag. I don't care how many turbocharged cars you work on,,,,JUST BECAUSE YOU WORK ON THEM DOES NOT MEAN YOU KNOW HOW THEY WORK.

Go look at www.apexi.com and check out the features of the AVC-R, a boost controller. 

Don't be a fucktard. Admins will not hesitate to ban you if you do not step down and lose the attitude.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Also you are assuming that 2psi takes a tremendous amount of time to build... a turbo, once spooled up to speed will build 20 psi in the same time it takes to build 10 psi if you don't control it!! Wow, does that blow your mind?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

My parents didn't buy me a car and they don't finance my car they don't even think it is necessary that I have a car. My Z is not a daily driver it sits in my garage and is under the wrench most of the time. I am not some stupid kid like most of my peers I do happen to know quite a bit more then you expect. Working on cars for a very long time has taught me many things and I don't need your crap telling me that my parents pay for my car LMAO thats why I have invested several grand in it LMAO.
I didn't say it took any more time its neglidgable but it is more time.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Congratulations, you wanna cookie?

Point is you're wrong and you have a lot more to learn.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> My parents didn't buy me a car and they don't finance my car they don't even think it is necessary that I have a car. My Z is not a daily driver it sits in my garage and is under the wrench most of the time. I am not some stupid kid like most of my peers I do happen to know quite a bit more then you expect. Working on cars for a very long time has taught me many things and I don't need your crap telling me that my parents pay for my car LMAO thats why I have invested several grand in it LMAO.
> I didn't say it took any more time its neglidgable but it is more time.



After reading this thread and your replies, you obviously don't know more than I expect.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What is the biggest online dealer of APEXi products?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

who? Don't know. Try lookin on ebay though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dunno what state you're in but click this and check:

http://www.apexi-usa.com/dealers.asp


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louisiana and there aren't any here


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Can't you order from NOPI?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I had a site for a dealer I guess


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I tried www.nopi.com and guess what it worked... lol Thanks


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Boost controller's can give you more HP only by turning up the boost.
BOV's will not increase HP overall, only faster boost, which means the horsepower comes on faster. But when the engine is running at TOP RPM and FULL BOOST at 1:1 ratio or overdrive, your BOV will not make more HP.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Man... not this again...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> Boost controller's can give you more HP only by turning up the boost.
> BOV's will not increase HP overall, only faster boost, which means the horsepower comes on faster. But when the engine is running at TOP RPM and FULL BOOST at 1:1 ratio or overdrive, your BOV will not make more HP.


Maximum Boost by Corky Bell, page 152 (Electronic/Pneumatic Wastegate Controllers)

"The electronic controls recently available for the wastegate offer and additonal benefit. Not only do they provide several different boost pressures at the push of a button, they also keep the wastegate valve closed until desired boost pressure is reached. This is accomplished by blocking the pressure signal to the wastegate, preventing it from cracking open 5 or 6 psi before maximum boost. Boost rise from midrange to maximum is significantly faster. While difficult to percieve in first gear, the benefits are obvious from third gear up."

Yes boost controller DO add HP even when left at the same PSI as the wastegate spring, just not peak hp.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ok this needs to be taken somewhere else...

It is off-topic of what I asked.. 

Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> ok this needs to be taken somewhere else...
> 
> It is off-topic of what I asked..
> 
> Thanks


I thought the topic was about Manual BC? Am I not understanding you?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes but what I didn't ask is If a boost controller made HP... No it doesn't boost does... Done


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, boost does create some types of horsepower I cant believe this thread went to 54 posts for a simple question- half of this thing is arguments started by that jackass from colorado who starting crying b/c he has no sense of humor.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Finally the chaos stops. LOL thanks though guys I learned..... Well a little bit lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah- i learned that bov's make like 40 horsepower and that boost is really the amount of force pushing the car- kinda like nitrous.......................;P


----------

